# Outlook 2007 Leerzeilen



## Marc Römer (4. Juni 2009)

Hallo Tutorials-Kollegen !

Seit heute bin ich in diesem Forum neu angemeldet. Daher möchte ich mich erstmal vorstellen: Ich bin Marc, 32 Jahre, aus Herzberg. Mehr über mich steht in meinem Profil.

*Nun zu meinem Problem: Outlook stellt einfache Leerzeilen immer doppelt dar.*

Ich verwende für den E-Mail-Versand Microsoft Outlook 2007. Leider werden Leerzeilen beim Empfänger immer als doppelte Leerzeilen angezeigt. Über die Suchfunktion (Begriffe: Outlook + 2007 + Leerzeilen) habe ich leider keine Lösung erhalten. Wie kann ich es erreichen, dass das Drücken der ENTER-Taste nur als einfache Leerzeile von Outlook angesehen wird ? Kann ich in den Outlook-Einstellungen etwas ändern, so dass mein Problem behoben wird ?

Anmerkung: SHIFT + ENTER ist für mich *keine* Lösung, da mich dies in meiner gewohnten Schreibweise stark stören würde.

Ich danke euch schon mal im Voraus für eure Bemühungen.


----------



## michaelwengert (5. Juni 2009)

Denke das liegt daran, das Outlook Word als Editor benutzt und somit desen Vorlagen für die Schriften.

Erstelle mal im Outlook ne neue Email.
Dann gehst du auf "Text formatieren" -> "Schnellformatvorlagen"
Da müsste jetzt eigentlich "Standard" ausgewählt sein.
Dieses klickst du rechts an -> "Ändern".

Unten den Hacken setzen bei "Neue auf dieser Vorlage basierende..."
Dann den Button "Format -> Absatz"

Im Untersten Teil unter Absatz machst du alles auf 0
Zeilenabstand setzt du auf einfach.
Und den Hacken bei "kein Abstand zwischen Absätzen gleicher...."
Dann auf OK.
Fertig.

Ich denke das daran das Problem liegt.
Word macht da seit der 2007er immer 1,5 fache Zeilenabstände...


----------



## Navy (5. Juni 2009)

Verwende einfach kein HTML in e-Mails (und lies RFC1855  )


----------



## Marc Römer (12. Juni 2009)

Vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort, Michael. Leider kann ich diese Schaltfläche zum Ändern der Schnellformatvorlagen nicht anklicken. Sie ist deaktiviert, weil ich nicht Word 2007 installiert habe, sondern eine frühere Version.







Ich werde jetzt über Nacht die Updates von Microsoft aktualisieren lassen. Ist wohl eine längere Angelegenheit.  Ob ich von einer älteren Word-Version auf Word 2007 updaten kann, weiss ich allerdings nicht. Kann auch gut möglich sein, dass Microsoft dafür mal wieder die Hand aufhält und nur ein Upgrade möglich ist.

Trotzdem vielen Dank für deine Hilfe. Wenn ich in den Genuss von Word 2007 kommen sollte, klappt die Problembewältigung mit deiner Anleitung sicherlich. 



			
				Navy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Verwende einfach kein HTML in e-Mails (und lies RFC1855  )


Auch dir danke ich für deine Antwort, Navy. Ich wollte aber das Problem lösen und es nicht umgehen. Ich lege sehr viel Wert darauf, dass ich auch HTML-Mails verschicken kann. Die E-Mail soll ja auch ein wenig nach etwas aussehen, z.B. mit einer kleinen Grafik in der Signatur. Darauf zu verzichten wäre für mich genau so wenig eine Lösung, wie die ständige Benutzung von SHIFT + ENTER.

Deiner Anspielung auf RFC1855 zufolge willst du mir signalisieren, dass ich gegen die Netiquette verstossen habe. Ich frage mich nur, in welcher Hinsicht.

Den Thread habe ich meiner Meinung nach mit den treffenden Worten benannt. Dann hielt ich es als Neuling für angebracht, mich erstmal vorzustellen und nicht gleich Lösungen zu fordern. Das Problem habe ich mit leicht verständlichen Worten auf den Punkt gebracht und deutlich gekennzeichnet. Dann habe ich es beschrieben, um Lösungen gebeten und mich verabschiedet.

Wo habe ich also den schweren Fehler gemacht, dass du mir mit der Netiquette kommst ? Ich hoffe, wir sind hier nicht päpstlicher als der Papst.


----------



## Navy (12. Juni 2009)

Marc Römer hat gesagt.:


> Auch dir danke ich für deine Antwort, Navy. Ich wollte aber das Problem lösen und es nicht umgehen. Ich lege sehr viel Wert darauf, dass ich auch HTML-Mails verschicken kann. Die E-Mail soll ja auch ein wenig nach etwas aussehen, z.B. mit einer kleinen Grafik in der Signatur. Darauf zu verzichten wäre für mich genau so wenig eine Lösung, wie die ständige Benutzung von SHIFT + ENTER.
> 
> Deiner Anspielung auf RFC1855 zufolge willst du mir signalisieren, dass ich gegen die Netiquette verstossen habe. Ich frage mich nur, in welcher Hinsicht.



Du missverstehst mich. Du hast Dich hier völlig korrekt verhalten, mir geht es nur um die Verwendung von HTML in e-Mails, wie auch in dem genannten RFC. Es gibt mehrere Gründe warum HTML eine eher schlechte Wahl ist (nachzulesen z.B. hier: http://mnbt.de/htmlemail.html.

Bei mir landet jede HTML-e-Mail außerhalb meiner Whitelist automatisch im Spamordner und der wird nur alle 2 Wochen einmal sortiert.


----------



## Marc Römer (12. Juni 2009)

Ach so, dann habe ich das falsch verstanden. 

Ich will die Leute, die meine E-Mails empfangen, nicht mit überdimensionalen Bildern nerven, aber ich habe eine Signatur mit meinem Namen und rechts und links davon jeweils ein kleines Emblem von Bayern München. Diese Signatur ist aber nur möglich, wenn ich die E-Mails als HTML-Mails versende. Jedenfalls ist es mir so bekannt.

Gruß Marc


----------



## Navy (12. Juni 2009)

Und genau das ist der Grund, warum viele ihre Filter auf HTML  loslassen. Das ist Spielerei ohne echten Mehrwehrt, der die größe einer mail nur unnötig aufbläht. Wenn ich mit meinem Smartphone zwischendurch Post abhole, nervt sowas nur und bietet dem Leser keinerlei Vorteile... Letztendlich musst Du aber wissen, womit Du Deine Leser beglücken willst


----------

